# Eagles



## griz400 (Dec 27, 2017)

Here is a little something we watch every year ,,
http://www.dickpritchettrealestate.com/eagle-feed.html
one just hatched last night ... and other egg is in the process this am. 

Just thought I would share it with you all ...
We also watch one in Hanover Pa.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 27, 2017)

Very cool griz. We have a lot of them here,beautiful birds and Vicious!


----------



## cansmoke (Dec 27, 2017)

By the title, I was wondering what the band had to do with smoking?  :D


----------



## griz400 (Dec 27, 2017)

2cd egg hatched around 4:30 today


----------



## crclass (Jan 13, 2018)

I was wondering how eagle tasted on the smoker! Tim Cavanagh does a nice parody about fried eagle.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 13, 2018)

crclass said:


> I was wondering how eagle tasted on the smoker! Tim Cavanagh does a nice parody about fried eagle.


Just like spotted owl.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 13, 2018)

We watch the one from Hanover but I just added this to my favorites.  Where I live,  there is one that has been around for a few years that hangs out around the creek.  They are really something to see.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 13, 2018)

GATOR240 said:


> We watch the one from Hanover but I just added this to my favorites.  Where I live,  there is one that has been around for a few years that hangs out around the creek.  They are really something to see.


Yeah,that's where I see them most when I'm kayaking and fishing.I live amongst 4 of the tributaries or feeder creeks of Back Creek,which is more of a river than a creek.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Back_Creek_(Potomac_River_tributary)


----------

